# Alaskan Ulu Knife Cutting Board



## W.Y. (Oct 30, 2009)

At a craft sale a couple weeks ago a lady asked me if I could make  a cutting board for her Alaskan Ulu knife. She didn't know the name of it at the time but after searching some history on it , that is what it is.
I did not have any suitable wood at the time but when I was in the city a couple days ago I bought some hard maple for that one. .
The depression in her original one was 7/16" deep in the middle and I made the new one 1/2" deep . .
I made four feet for the bottom from a used mouse pad.


----------



## snyiper (Oct 30, 2009)

What is that knife used for? Nice job on the board!!


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 30, 2009)

snyiper said:


> What is that knife used for? Nice job on the board!!


 
It is used for cutting herbs as is shown on the cover of the knife  at the front and the Thyme, Rosemary etc on the original one. .

She said she really loves it and uses it all the time. .

Google Alaskan Ulu knife and you will see a lot of history about it.


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 30, 2009)

that is cool!


----------



## titan2 (Oct 30, 2009)

Got the knife & bowl......what's that on top of the original board/bowl?

TIA,


Barney


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 30, 2009)

titan2 said:


> Got the knife & bowl......what's that on top of the original board/bowl?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> ...


 
That is the knife and the white piece below  with Herbs on it is the plastic cover for the knife.


----------



## jleiwig (Oct 30, 2009)

I've been eying these in the CSUSA catalog and really wanted one. Great Job!


----------



## Mark (Oct 30, 2009)

I've never seen one before. That's pretty unique. Nice work...

Old mouse pads never die. I have one that I've cut from several times. We used to put pieces of it on the bottoms of the chair legs when we had the old vinyl kitchen floor.


----------



## Minotbob (Oct 31, 2009)

Just curious, how did you hollow out the cutting surface?


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 31, 2009)

Very nice Bill.  That's one knife you don't want to encounter in a knife fight!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## Rmartin (Oct 31, 2009)

Minotbob said:


> Just curious, how did you hollow out the cutting surface?


 

I would also like to know!


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 31, 2009)

Minotbob said:


> Just curious, how did you hollow out the cutting surface?


 
Just mount it on the lathe and hollow it out like a very shallow bowl.


----------



## TomW (Oct 31, 2009)

Kinda funny, when you go through the Anchorage airport, there are signs all over the place that say "NOTICE:  YOU CANNOT CARRY YOUR ULU KNIFE IN YOUR CARRY ON BAGGAGE!"...duh...


----------

